# Andy's competition prep for classic bodybuilding(april 26th,2020')



## andy (Feb 28, 2020)

@12 weeks out 
weigh-in: 87kg (am on empty stomach)
2800 ccal 



as of now
@still 9weeks out:
weigh-in: 85.5kg (am on empty stomach) 
2300 ccal
macros: prot:240-250g, carbs:170-180g, fats:70-75g


will update the progress as time goes... pics will follow as of march i'll start posing


----------



## andy (Feb 28, 2020)

motivation is somewhat here, it's not out the window fully, but I got so many things on my mind this year , can't get proper in it I hope I'll dive all in by time I start doing posing and stuff. Have to rely on your discipline !


----------



## CJ (Feb 28, 2020)

This is going to be awesome!!!

Crush this prep!!!


----------



## bvs (Feb 28, 2020)

Hell yeah brother!
Is this your first comp? How tall are you?


----------



## andy (Feb 28, 2020)

been doing it for a while. in classic this is going to be my 3rd time.

I'm 175cm or 5.74feet


----------



## bvs (Feb 28, 2020)

andy said:


> View attachment 9289
> 
> 
> been doing it for a while. in classic this is going to be my 3rd time.
> ...



Looking great man! I too have aspirations in classic, so I'll be interested to follow your prep


----------



## andy (Feb 28, 2020)

bvs said:


> Looking great man! I too have aspirations in classic, so I'll be interested to follow your prep



glad bro! I'll do my best and update my Thread once week I hope with some pics


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 28, 2020)

Best of luck this season!


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2020)

Hang in there Andy. Where you're at really sucks for the mind. Close enough for the dieting to suck but not close enough to see the prize at the end of the tunnel. Just remember, you've been here before, nothing new.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 29, 2020)

Andy, what was your starting weight vs projected stage weight and how long is the prep? 

I’m trying to learn what a realistic prep starting point to length really is.

Seems the natural (and formerly natural) competitors are much more dialed in with preps because the margin of error is so thin.


----------



## andy (Mar 2, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Andy, what was your starting weight vs projected stage weight and how long is the prep?
> 
> I’m trying to learn what a realistic prep starting point to length really is.
> 
> Seems the natural (and formerly natural) competitors are much more dialed in with preps because the margin of error is so thin.




from my exp. cause I competed as a natural and on gear, would say, that loosing weight is much harder on drugs - cause i feel my muscle mass on last prep(1st drug one) ,was preserving and actually as I went deeper in prep I felt like I'm gaining about 0.5kg muscle mass. But maybe that's my imagination.
last years prep was 4 month long, and I went from 95kg to 77.6 on scale- a used all I had, the carbs where cut low as 100g/day , water manupilation, sweating out etc.


This year I started 95 again , but I feel as I gained a solid 2-3 kg in mass this prep is gonna be challenging for me. I guess gonna choose some dueretics for this peek weak (still gathering info but got some good sources already)


----------



## andy (Mar 2, 2020)

so here it goes.
8 weeks out:
weigh-in 85kg(am on empty stomach)
2000-2100ccal (may add some carbs back if I feel i'm loosing too much)
macros: protein around 240g , carbs around 150g, fats around 70g.

next updates could be with some pics. yuppi.

goal weigh is to be 78kg


----------



## andy (Mar 2, 2020)

Also noticed I haven't included cardio in this topic.
So my cardio is stairmaster or incline treadmill  around 140beats a minute is my sweet spot.
cardio is done every day 30-40min , after my clients and workouts, except sundays when it's leg day


----------



## andy (Mar 7, 2020)

sorry couldn't wait till monday u guys lol.
So basically I was so pissed that my weight is not moving down I decided from wednesday to drop my carbs a bit more (150g to 125g) and fats (70g to 55-60g). and total ccal intake is about 2000 +/-. actually this morning woke up and I managed to drop down from 85 to 83.8kg finally. First posing was nothing serious ,just getting back into the groove sort to say. My missis says my upper body looks huge to compare to last year , though I was focusing on my legs this year so don't know what to say. Thanks i guess? LOL

p.s all weigh- in's are done AM on empty stomach


----------



## andy (Mar 7, 2020)

strange enough. MCT oil promises to give good drive, energy and it say's it can prevent hunger. Dunno is it a placebo ,but as this far my prep is real easy. Haven't really been hungry or out of energy(except cardio-hate that bit*h)

But need to be careful , have to watch for the MCT wich contains c8 atleast 98% cos most of them are below 70% concentration.  
Maybe if someone decided to give it a go could share his experience?


----------



## Viduus (Mar 7, 2020)

andy said:


> strange enough. MCT oil promises to give good drive, energy and it say's it can prevent hunger. Dunno is it a placebo ,but as this far my prep is real easy. Haven't really been hungry or out of energy(except cardio-hate that bit*h)
> 
> But need to be careful , have to watch for the MCT wich contains c8 atleast 98% cos most of them are below 70% concentration.
> Maybe if someone decided to give it a go could share his experience?



Random fact I found interesting but MCTs are one of the only things that cells can use directly. No conversion to glucose etc... (that’s all I have)

Thanks for the numbers Andy... it helps put things in perspective.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m rooting for you Brother. You look Super Good in your last pics. Stay on track!!! :32 (10):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 8, 2020)

Back is looking tight man, great job!


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice work buddy, coming together. Keep the faith.


----------



## andy (Mar 9, 2020)

Update:
as of 7 weeks out from today stats stand at:

Morning weigh-in 83.5kg on empty stomach.
ccal: 2000-2100
macros: protein around 250g; carbs 125-150g and fats around 60g.


decided to play around with my digital calliper and the measures are(using Jackson&Pollock-Method):Chest- 4mm;Belly-5mm and Thigh 7mm wich calculates me at 4.83%BF using this app on store(4.5/5 stars) less to say I don't agree with that, but still seeing progress from 3 weeks ago when I did same measures I came with results of 5.5%BF .LOL.


----------



## andy (Mar 9, 2020)

so and there's little update in pics,not a proper shoot from posing practise, will follow up later tho


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

Looking great man!  :32 (2):

Keep on course!!!


----------



## andy (Mar 13, 2020)

hi ,Guys/Girls
how it's doing yall, hope u all are safe!

so as we all know this corona virus is a bit*ch and lately all shows been canceled because of it. I really had big hopes, that it won't come down to my place, wich is central EU - Latvia, but here we are, yesterday our prime-minister came out with extra meeting and as from yesterday till april 14th all events(games, concerts, shcools, major work-places goverment driven - everything having 200+ people in one room) are cancelled/banned. My show is to be planned in april 26th but I have really bad feeling and also they can extend that ban up to 3 month witch I think is gonna happen. we Have 16 people infencted in country and thats only official news, we all believe there are much more. Less to say people in smaller provinces in my country are pigs... 


Also good friend of mine (from Lithuania), athlete told me that everything up to 26th of april ir cancelled - including the championships he was going to attend, also they Gyms are closing up for two weeks.


So... safe to say, I think I can go back bulking and slowly get off from the cycle, cause Im 80% sure they gonna cancel my show here.


So here are my last updates(also will inluce some pics once sort them out in few min):

at more than 6w out:
82.5kg
ccal: 2000-2100
macros: protein 260, carbs 150, fats 50-60


----------



## Jin (Mar 13, 2020)

That really sucks man. You look fantastic. 

you’ll be even more impressive when you actually do get a chance to step on stage. 

Be safe brother.


----------



## andy (Mar 13, 2020)

So I believe gonna wait till 7day see what happens and get into slight bulk. Then come back for november show for the championship take2


----------



## andy (Mar 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> That really sucks man. You look fantastic.
> 
> you’ll be even more impressive when you actually do get a chance to step on stage.
> 
> Be safe brother.




thanks man! no corona is gonna stop-me. LOL

gonna come back better !!! more driven!


----------



## CJ (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorry for the change in plans bud. On the plus side, food is awesome!!!


----------



## andy (Mar 13, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Sorry for the change in plans bud. On the plus side, food is awesome!!!




gonna go dig my sarrow's in a big double wraper after leg workout tonigh later. LOL no kiddin, I'm depleedet af ! but I guess I better stop now, then carry on 6 more weeks witch are hardest part of it and then risk it being canceled probably.

Anyway, I'm feeling the love and support from u guys and I appreciate you all!!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 13, 2020)

It's unfortunate, and I hope for the best to come of this, you have been training hard as F***, and it shows. 

However; now that I seen your from Latvia , I can't stop reading your post with a Russian accent in my head... Have no idea if it's close to Russian or not but my ignorant self automatically went Russian when reading it.

Best of luck and keep this journal updated.


----------



## andy (Mar 13, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> It's unfortunate, and I hope for the best to come of this, you have been training hard as F***, and it shows.
> 
> However; now that I seen your from Latvia , I can't stop reading your post with a Russian accent in my head... Have no idea if it's close to Russian or not but my ignorant self automatically went Russian when reading it.
> 
> Best of luck and keep this journal updated.




yeah... i'm half russian . sorry for mistyping LOL

I'll cary on, and thanks man!! means the world to me!


----------

